# YAD - Ruten Entscheidung gefallen!!!!



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2003)

Nachdem ja im Mai über 30 "Boardies" gemeinsam nach Hitra fahren, lag es nahe, die von YAD zum Testen gesponserten Ruten dieser "Truppe" mitzugeben. 
Damit ersparen wir es uns auch, auslosen zu müssen, wer die Rute bekommt (das sollen die mal schön unter sich ausmachen!).
Und man kann auf Testberichte verschiedener, nicht nur eines einzelnen Anglers, gespannt sein.
Wir bedanken uns nochmal bei YAD und beim Angelcenter Potsdam, die das organisiert haben.
Und wünschen unserer "Hitragruppe" einen schönen, spannenden und fischreichen Angelurlaub!!!!


----------



## Klausi (9. Mai 2003)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Viel spass beim testen und Bericht schreiben nicht vergessen.:q :q


----------



## schroe (9. Mai 2003)

Danke für eure Wünsche und danke an YAD und den Angelcenter Potsdam.#6


----------



## leguan8 (9. Mai 2003)

schönen dank an yad und das angelcenter potsdam, wir werden die ruten ausgibig testen.


----------



## ACP-Holger (9. Mai 2003)

Hey ho,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spass mit den Ruten. Schicke sie am Montag an einen Teilnehmer der Hitra Tour los.
Wer dann die Ruten behalten soll ist doch klar. Der der jeweils den größten Fisch damit fängt!Oder?


c ya


Holger


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Mai 2003)

Super von Euch.
Diese Entscheidung kommt meinem Vorschlag ja sehr nahe. 
Ich denke wir werden diese Ruten ausgibig durch verschiedene Boardis testen.
Desweiteren hat in diesen Klassen jeder seine Rute dabei und kann somit gute Vergleiche ziehen.
Einen Bericht werden wir nach ausgiebigem Test natürlich postwendent schreiben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2003)

Das ist ja eine riesen Sache. Ich wünsche allen Testern viel Glück. Möge jeder den größten Fisch fangen!


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Mai 2003)

Danke an Yad und ACP werden natürlich Testen was das Zeug hält:q 

Und das der Jenige der den Größten Fisch damit fängt die Rute/n behalten darf Klasse Entscheidung frag mich dann nur noch was will ich dann mit 5 Ruten für Norge:q :q  3 Eigene und dann 2 wegen des größten Fisches:q :q 

Ach wie ist das eigentlich geht es nach Gewicht oder nach länge der Fische:q :q :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2003)

Eines sollte Euch Hitra - Boardies aber klar sein:
Zum einen erwarte ich einen wirklich ausführlichen Testbericht.

Zum anderen: Wagt es nur nicht, ohne einen anständigen Bericht und schöne Fotos (da muss mindestens jeder Teilnehmer einmal drauf sein, egal in welcher Lage:q ) für das Magazin wieder zurück zu kommen.

Sonst werde ich alle 30 für die näxten Gerätetests sperren lassen!!:q


----------



## nobbidick (9. Mai 2003)

#6 Supersache das  #6 

Danke :m 
Berichte Foto's und Testberichte folgen ausgiebig:b


----------



## Pete (9. Mai 2003)

aaahhhh....mein lieber acp-holger....jetzt weiss ich auch deinen wink mit dem stand der yad-ruten auf der "anja" zu deuten.... 

was macht eigentlich die sache mit der ab-rute???


----------



## Jirko (9. Mai 2003)

*ergebnis*

ich selber bin leidenschaftlicher yadrutenfeti... bin schon ganz gespannt auf die testings. also jungs, viel spaß, gigantische fische und krumme ruten - am 1. und am letzten tag. sollte mit yad eigentlich kein thema sein (meine erfahrung).


----------



## Kunze (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Eine wirklich gute Idee. #6

Wünsche Viel Spaß beim Testen und fischmäßig die Ruten nicht schonen.:m 

Danke an YAD und dem Angelcenter Potsdam. :m #h


----------



## Anderson (10. Mai 2003)

Wirklich sinnvolle Entscheidung.:m 
Wie schon oben erwähnt:60 Augen und Händen sehen und fühlen mehr als 2 oder 4.
Bitte ausführliche Testberichte.

#h Anderson


----------



## havkat (10. Mai 2003)

Jau! #6

Klassisches "Field Testing".
Wenn die Ruten *das* überleben, dann machen die alles mit!


----------



## wodibo (11. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank an YAD und ACP :m Bei 30 Leuten und 7 Tagen werden wir wohl losen müssen. Irgendetwas fällt uns schon ein. Gespannt ich auf alle Fälle, hatte ja selber noch keine Rute von YAD in der Hand #t


----------



## masch1 (11. Mai 2003)

Jaaaa dann kann ich das Teil auch mal in den Händen halten
danke an ACP und Yad:z :z


----------



## wodibo (12. Mai 2003)

Und was machen wir mit den beiden Ruten ;+ 
Für eine hat AndreasBln ne Idee die ich voll unterstütze. Aber mit der zweiten tun wir uns schwer #t


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. Mai 2003)

Für eine hat AndreasBln ne Idee die ich voll unterstütze. Aber mit der zweiten tun wir uns schwer 


Na dann lass mal hören.

Die idee mit dem größten finde ich ganz gut weil man sich die größe nicht aussuchen kann und da hat jeder die Chance.

Für masse bin ich nicht da dies eine Voraussetzung benötig die nicht jeder hat, die Erfahrung Norge:q :m 

So nun lass mal hören :g


----------



## Tiffy (12. Mai 2003)

Na denn wolln wir doch mal hoffen das sich die Yad -  Ruten ständig biegen.

Breitbandtest.....find ich gut


----------



## wodibo (12. Mai 2003)

> Na dann lass mal hören.



Nööööö, verrate ich nicht :q :q :q 



> Die idee mit dem größten finde ich ganz gut



Da tue ich mich eben ein bissel schwer, da die Bedingungen zu unterschiedlich sein können ;+


----------



## schlot (12. Mai 2003)

Habt ihr sonst keine Probleme, dann habts ihr aber gut!
Bin mir sicher daß die Ruten schon an den richtigen Mann bzw. Frau kommen. Haben da noch Zeit für und wer weis schon was auf Hitra alles so ab geht.
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## ACP-Holger (13. Mai 2003)

Hey ho,

ihr macht schon das Richtige! Hauptsache Ihr habt nach dem Urlaub alle dicke Arme vom vielen pumpen! Andreas rufst Du kurz bei mir durch wenn Du morgen auf dem Weg zu uns bist.
Das ich auch auf jeden Fall dann da bin.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Mai 2003)

@ AndreasBln also das verstehe ich nicht unter schleichwerbung das mal am rande, eine gute Beratung ist manchmal viel besser als wenn Du jemanden hast der Dir immer sagt "ist gut fische ich selbst" und wenn es soweit ist dann stehste vor dem mist und könntes dich nur noch aufregen.

Unter Schleichwerbung verstehe ich wenn Du einen ganz bestimmten Artickel kaufst und sagst den gibet nur hier oder da so günstig:q :q 

Na dann kann das Testen ja beginnen:q  nimm sie in die Rechte hand und setze einen überkopfwurf an dabei schlägst du das Teil auf eine Kante wenn sie das aushält ist sie schon mal sehr wiederstands fähig:q :q :q :q :q :q 






....






.....





mach das blos nicht


----------



## wodibo (14. Mai 2003)

@Andy

was hat das mit Schleichwerbung zu tun?????? Du hast einen Händler wegen seiner guten Beratung hervorgehoben. Jetzt werden wohl einige den Umweg in Kauf nehmen (na gut, ich nicht. 700 km ist ein bissel viel #q ). Eine gute Beratung soll uns doch vor einem Fehlkauf schützen, also Danke für den Tip.
Und was die Ruten betrifft: Die Bewertung gibts nach dem Drill meines 50-Pfünders und dann werden wir ja sehen - egal ob Sponsoring oder nicht :m


----------



## ollidi (15. Mai 2003)

Bin auch schon gespannt auf die Ruten und sage auch noch einmal vielen Dank dafür. :m

Wenn absolut kein größerer Fisch anbeißen sollte, habe ich auch schon eine Idee für einen Härtetest. :q :q :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Mai 2003)

Jau olli...wir hängen Dich als Kleinsten ran und ziehen Dich mal Gewaltig durch die See.:q :q 
Natürlich im Floating...sollst den ja auch gleich mal testen.:m


----------



## masch1 (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wodibo _
> *
> Und was die Ruten betrifft: Die Bewertung gibts nach dem Drill meines 50-Pfünders  *



Du willst doch nicht etwa Ollidi damit ausdrillen:q :q :q :q


----------



## ollidi (15. Mai 2003)

@masch1

Bei meinen 70 Kg reiner Muskelmasse hält das keine Rute lange aus. :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Mai 2003)

> Bei meinen 70 Kg reiner Muskelmasse


:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## alfnie (16. Mai 2003)

... ich will auch eine YAD zum Testen :c  ich habe hier
365 Tage im Jahr grosse böse Fische direkt vor dem
Küchenfenster und meine Goggo-Felge ist schon fast verschlissen ...


----------



## alfnie (17. Mai 2003)

@Andreas
Hitra wird leider nix bei mir. Das hiesige Arbeitsamt meint,
meine Umschulung wäre wichtiger, wie mein Vergnügen.
Und noch dazu laufen die meisten Kurse in Oslo, ewig
lang weg von hier. Falls sich aber was ändert, schicke
ich fix ein SMS an Wodi.


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Mai 2003)

@ alfnie

Gibt es da im Arbeitsamt keinen Angler der Dich versteht.:q :q 
Schade...aber Job geht nun mal vor.#h


----------



## Borgon (18. Mai 2003)

Die Rute bekommt der ,der den grössten hat?Sagt nicht ihr verlost dann die Rute im Duschraum:q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2003)

Mein lieber Borgon, wenn das nicht nach der BFF schreit:m :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Mai 2003)

@ Thomas

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.:m


----------



## ollidi (19. Mai 2003)

Wo ist sie denn, die BFF. AUFWACHEN!!!!!!! :q


----------



## wodibo (19. Mai 2003)

@Borgon



> Die Rute bekommt der ,der den grössten hat?Sagt nicht ihr verlost dann die Rute im Duschraum



*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaa*
sponsored by Denunziant 

Frag doch mal bei Wowereit nach :q Du bist dabei :m :z


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. Mai 2003)

Tja hat ein wenig gedauert, aber jetzt ist Er fällich:q :q :q :q :m


----------



## Borgon (19. Mai 2003)

@Andreas Michael:Jetzt hau du mich nicht auch noch in die Pfanne,der Stein des Anstosses kam von dir





> Die idee mit dem größten finde ich ganz gut weil man sich die größe nicht aussuchen kann


 :q :q :q 
Habt mal Erbarmen dat war ´n Ausrutscher:c :c :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Mai 2003)

Nix da Borgon.
Jesacht iss jesacht.:q :q :m


----------



## schroe (20. Mai 2003)

Ehrlich gesagt, dieser hier


> Bei meinen 70 Kg reiner Muskelmasse hält das keine Rute lange aus.


von Ollidi ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Auf wessen Rute will er seine Gewichtskraft von 70 KG ausüben???:q


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Mai 2003)

So ist das Leben @ Borgon ausser dem meinte ich ja auch Fische Deine Anspielung ging in eine andere Richtung:q :q  nun musste eben dafür Bluten:q :q  

Und inne Pfanne hauen, ich glaube egal welche >Pfanne ich auch nehme aus meinem Haushalt, in keiner würdes rein passen:m :m


----------



## alfnie (22. Mai 2003)

@ AndreasBln + Dorsch 1

... na klar ist Angeln wichtiger wie Umschulung - das wär ja
noch schöner !!! Aber meinste das kapieren diese Dickschädel beim hiesigen A-Amt ?  Ein paar Wochen Geld-Sperre würde ich
ja noch lachend wegstecken - aber mir anzudrohen, mir ggfs. die Kosten für die leider nötigen Kurse aufzubrummen, da wird's eklig. Deshalb zog ich lieber den Schw... ein, bevor ...  - das ist sonst gar nicht meine Art. Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Juni 2003)

Da die Jungs und Mädels ja nun wieder zurück sind und in einem anderen Beitrag über die Qualität von Rollen und Ruten eines anderen Herstellers diskutieren würde mich ein kurzer Vorab Bericht zu den getesteten Ruten intressieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Juni 2003)

Ist schon klar, dann werde ich mich noch gedulden. Eine Frage aber noch. Um welche Ruten von YAD hat es sich denn gehandelt?


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Juni 2003)

@ Stuffel

Es wurden zwei Ruten Springhill Big Fish in 2,40 und 2,85 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100-250gr getestet.


----------

